
A map of publicly available fruit trees, mostly in Slovakia - kazet
http://www.fruitmap.sk/
======
Freak_NL
It's a shame that neither this site nor mundraub.org mentioned by _yorwba_
utilizes the OpenStreetMap database. It shouldn't be too hard to find or
introduce the proper tags; trees already support genus/species etc. It would
expose this data to a larger community, and encourage contributions from local
mappers.

I would try to get rid of the 'Use ctrl+scroll to zoom the map' limitation;
it's annoying and pointless on a full scale map.

~~~
rmc
> It shouldn't be too hard to find or introduce the proper tags

There's lot of people mapping such details in OSM already:

[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:natural%3Dtree](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:natural%3Dtree)

~~~
Stephen304
I have actually been doing some of this in my area for crabapple trees. Not
necessarily to eat them, but I find it useful to clean up the sidewalk and
dump the fallen crabapples in my compost. IMO it just needs a viewer that
focuses on plants that bear fruit, and potentially a tag to designate public
access (maybe just reuse access:public).

------
lukeqsee
Somewhat offtopic, but (almost) all of these websites use Google Maps. This
means they probably are going to get large bills with this extra HN traffic
flood. :(

Since these are non-commerical tools, my company (in my bio) would be happy to
provide free maps for these websites—as would many other OpenStreetMap-based
providers.

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is very kind of you! Thank you for supporting an open web!

~~~
solipsism
Let's not pretend that this is from the bottom of their hearts. This is a
business strategy to increase penetration.

Nothing wrong with it except the duplicitousness.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
symbiosis is not duplicitous.

~~~
solipsism
We would all be irritated if Facebook or Google tried to pretend giving its
products away was any kind of charity.

~~~
anoncoward111
Anyone who wants to load in a list of coordinates manually into a maps website
is more than welcome to do so. That's what I did.

------
jasonparallel
Global focus

[https://fallingfruit.org/](https://fallingfruit.org/)

~~~
maxerickson
The resources listed nearest me are mostly dumpsters.

~~~
hinkley
There’s a large demographic overlap here with the freegans.

Might not be amusing to have dumpsters all over your list but if you’re in a
concrete jungle it might not be so surprising.

~~~
maxerickson
That's in a medium-small town, the next one over. There's only 2 entries that
aren't dumpsters (and those are herbs).

------
yorwba
[https://mundraub.org/](https://mundraub.org/) is similar, but for Germany.

~~~
Roritharr
This is great, when you don't have family with a garden, it's hard to take
your kids somewhere to pick fruit straight from the tree.

~~~
Markoff
except most of these trees grow usually next to frequented roads and I would
pass on fruit exposed 24/7 to gases from cars

~~~
PeterisP
Is that still a concern? It _used_ to be a major health issue when I was a kid
because of tetraethyl lead pollution, but now that leaded fuels have been
banned long ago, the car emissions should be harmful only to breathing and
climate change, without any poisonous residue on roadside plants.

------
unicornporn
Sweden: [http://fruktkartan.se/](http://fruktkartan.se/)

Fruit on public land.

------
vram22
Apropos, I like the stories of Johnny Appleseed and Luther Burbank, both of
which I read as a teenager, when I used to both do and read about organic
gardening and related topics.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Appleseed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Appleseed)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luther_Burbank](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luther_Burbank)

------
Markoff
Czech version [https://na-ovoce.cz/map/](https://na-ovoce.cz/map/)

------
flicken
Austrian version: [http://fruitmap.at/](http://fruitmap.at/)

------
nisse72
New Zealand:
[https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1HDtmvU4XemdY0bDLDf...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1HDtmvU4XemdY0bDLDfNdSEUnjb0&hl=en&ll=-36.861027756917345%2C174.73274743200238&z=16)

------
brtknr
I don’t understand why Slovakia has so many fruit trees compared to other
countries!

------
durkie
i run a fruit tree map for atlanta too: [https://www.concrete-jungle.org/food-
map](https://www.concrete-jungle.org/food-map)

------
kardos
How long until someone hatches a plan to harvest all the fruit and sell it at
a supermarket?

------
robotron
And I just left Slovakia....

------
dlahoda
harder to use. by inaturalist may hold some data either.

------
John_KZ
At first it's funny then it's kind of unsettling. Not even trees can hide from
the all-seeing eye.

Just go spot fruit trees on your own.

~~~
simion314
>Just go spot fruit trees on your own.

How would you know if you are allowed to pick the fruits? Not all private
properties are fenced, so if you take your bugs and go hunting for fruits you
could get face to face with the angry owner, his dog and who knows in some
countries his gun.

~~~
hinkley
What pisses people off the most is when people damage the tree trying to get
the fruit. Losing one crop is frustrating but now some jerk has compromised
the tree for years or maybe forever.

There’s a group here that gets the owners’ permission. Some of those trees
were planted by the previous owner or someone whose health or free time
doesn’t let them pick like they used to. This group gleans the tree, and then
the fruit is split evenly between the owner, the pickers, and a food bank. The
owner gets a little less fruit but does something good and has less rotting
fruit to clean up that year.

~~~
severine
You just made me recall one of my favourite movies:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gleaners_and_I](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gleaners_and_I)

